# US is less safe and Canada more free, according to global prosperity index



## Bill3

[Singapore] has the second highest capital per worker in the world at $240,750 per worker. Well I have no idea what this means or is supposed to signify to the average reader who is not a merchant bank economist, but my wife's Singaporean family are lower middle class, and they are feeling 'poor', overcrowded, overcharged, and generally unhappy. So much for all these weasel words and blah blah reports. What is happening on the ground to ordinary people is what matters most to them, not what the IMF charts, and high-profile entrepreneurs are doing.


----------



## miho

I want to find a job in Canada but don't know where to start. What is the easiest and quickest way to find one? I just want to get a work permit and work for maybe a year or so.


----------

